# Laptop-Angebot



## Moartel (4. Juli 2002)

Wir haben die Möglichkeit über unsere Schule folgendes Notebook für 1500 Euro zu bestellen:

Acer Travelmate 223xv
1.13GHz Celeron
256MB RAM
max. 16-32MB S3 VGA (fragt mich ned was das mit dem RAM heißen soll)
20GB HD
DVD, Floppy
2x USB. 1x Firewire, VGA, S-Video, Par. PS2, PC Card Slot Typ 2
Stereo PCI 3D Sound
56k Modem
10/100MBit LAN
Als OS gibt es Windows2000 Pro.

Was sagt ihr zu dem Angebot und dem Preis? Der Celeron gefällt mir nicht so, der Rest ist aber glaube ich ok. Ist das Gerät gut oder eher weniger?
Da ich nicht so recht weiß wie ich den 1.13 Celi (wenigstens mit 133MHz FSB) einschätzen soll hätte ich gerne eure Meinung dazu. Mit was für einer P3-CPU kann man den ungefähr vergleichen?


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juli 2002)

Als ich auch nach einem Notebook suchte, hab ich mich in dieses verliebt:

http://www.magicdevices.de/notebooks/hp/xt_1000.html
http://www.hewlett-packard.de/mobile/omnibook/obxt1000.html

Ähnlich wie Deines, nur hübscher und mit Pentium III Mobile. Hab dann aber doch keins gekauft.. 

Die Daten vom Acer sehen ganz vernünftig aus, vielleicht solltest Du irgendwo testen, ob Dir die Tastatur und das Display zusagen. Falls Du es als DVD/DivX-Player mißbrauchen und an einen Fernseher anschließen willst, achte auf einen SVHS TV-Ausgang, ich finde auf der Acer-HP keine Infos darüber.

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


----------



## c4che (4. Juli 2002)

ich würde dir auch grundsätzlich von pentium abraten. wie du schon gesagt hast der clereon ist nicht so das wahre, nimm lieber einen AMD Prozessor, zb. Thunderbird mit 1333 MHZ. Ist kostengünstiger und leistungsfähiger.
desweiteren solltest du darüber nachdenken welche internettechnik ihr in der schule habt, denn sonst ist das modem nacher noch fehl am platz. Als Betriebssystem Windows2000 Pro. zu wählen ist sicherlich eine gute Enschediung, wenn man ein windows system haben will.


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juli 2002)

Ein Notebook mit Athlon Thunderbird?.. Gibt's das überhaupt?
Neenee, vor allem der Mobile PIII ist sehr gut in Notebooks weil er wenig Strom verbraucht und der laute Lüfter selten zum Einsatz kommen muß. Mit dem Mobile Celeron wird's ähnlich sein.


----------



## vanilla (4. Juli 2002)

Link zur Herstellerpage:

Acer 223xv

Grundsätzlich ein gutes Notebook.
Der Prozzi ist ein Mobiler, also sparsamer und kühler als 'ne Desktop-Heizplatte.
Und das es ein Celeron ist würde mich nicht stören, 1.13 GHz reichen für fast Alles.
Der Grafik-RAM (sogenannte Shared-Grafik) wird vom normalen RAM abgezweigt (also 256MB - 32MB = 224MB nutzbarer RAM) und ist für schnellere Spiele somit nicht geeignet.
20GB sind eigentlich Standart und Modem und LAN sind *fest* eingebaut (und auch Standart).

Ich habe mir im Februar für 2000€ ein Laptop ähnlicher Ausstattung geholt.
Also der Preis ist, denke ich, in Ordnung.


----------



## Freaky (4. Juli 2002)

bei uns [::]Acer Travelmate 223xv[::]

Hersteller-Nr: 91.49S01.L0G 
1439.- EUR WinXP Home

Hersteller-Nr: 91.49S01.L5G 
1529.- EUR WinXP Pro

handeln ist noch möglich 


also in der preisklasse gibt es keine aktuellen pIII notbooks (14")
aber kannst ja mal bei uns im shop gucken....

bis im sommer
freaky



```
Ein Notebook mit Athlon Thunderbird?.. Gibt's das überhaupt?
```

jo !!


----------



## Moartel (4. Juli 2002)

Einen AMD in ein Notebook wäre für mich beim jetzigen Stand der Dinge undenkbar. Die sind dafür einfach nicht geeignet (auch die "mobile" ned). Für die Zweifler: Ich habe hier meinen 2ten AMD-PC und bin damit zufrieden.

Ich kann an dem Gerät nichts ändern, da es eine Sammelbestellung über die Schule gibt. Von daher würde mich einfach interessieren was ihr dazu sagt, nicht wozu ihr mir ratet. Das hilft mir diesmal leider wirklich nicht weiter.
Mal sehen was ich mache, ich schau später noch mal hier rein, leider muss ich den Zettel morgen abgeben


----------



## Freaky (4. Juli 2002)

was sollen wir dazu sagen wenn die schule das quasi schon bestellt hat oder kein anderes model zuläßt.

bei einem notebook kauf muß man sich fragen wofür braucht man dieses gerät eigentlich !!
in deinem falle würd ich sagen, die lehrer die diese notebook später benutzen, werden meistens office oder presentationen drauf laufen lassen, dazu reicht der celeron dicke aus.
ich habe es auch nur mit windows xp  pro/home gesehen aber stört soweit nicht.
ein 2. anschluß für beamer hat diese gerät ja auch noch.
und für digitale medien (foto/video) ist es auch mit einem firewireport ausgerüstet. nun für video kann man sicherlich keine top leistung erwarten aber denke das dieses notebook seine dienste auch in dieser richtung gut erledigen wird.

für andere notebooks(15" - p3/4) sind deutlich teurer und würden alle über 1500€ kosten.

so long
freaky


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juli 2002)

Wie Freaky schon sagte, kommt es darauf an was Du damit anstellen willst. Für aktuelle Spiele ist es, wie fast alle Notebooks, ungeeignet. Ansonsten hat es eigentlich alles was ein günstiges, aber gutes Notebook ausmacht: Einen Mobile-Prozessor und deswegen eine wahrscheinlich relativ lange Akku-Laufzeit (in meinen Augen fast das wichtigste), viel RAM, große Festplatte, viele Anschlüsse..... 

Sorry für das Zeug, das ich weiter oben geschrieben hab..


----------



## Moartel (4. Juli 2002)

Das was du oben geschrieben hast fand ich relativ interessant. Die Schule hat die Notebooks nämlich keinesfalls bereits bestellt. Das mit anderen Modellen stimmt auch nicht so ganz, denn es ist eine Sammelbestellung und da ist ein Modell nun mal sinnvoll. Vor allem wäre es wohl etwas wenig sinnvoll wenn jeder mit einem anderen Modell rumrennen würde. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mir einfach so was anderes zu holen, aber zu dem Preis und mit der Software die wir dazubekommen lohnt sich das nicht. Von daher war das Notebook von Vitalis recht interessant


----------



## Freaky (4. Juli 2002)

ahsooo...hab da was falsch verstanden oder nicht richtig gelesen   
dachte ihr hättet euch schon so weit für diese model entschieden...
klar sollten alle das gleiche notebook haben da geb ich dir recht.
kommt halt drauf an wie ihr ein notebook einsetzten wollt.
wenn man es richtig einschätzen kann, kann man eine menge geld sparen.
aber kannst ja mal die preise von vitali und uns vergleichen..und mal bei http://www.guenstiger.de schauen wie der aktuelle preis in deutschland ist.

mfg
freaky


----------

